# bike trailer or panniers?



## Matt Derrick (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey folks, just wanted to get everyone's opinion on bike trailers vs panniers. i'm gearing up for a west coast tour this spring, and while I'm mostly leaning towards panniers, i'd like to get your opinions on which you like better and why? thanks!


----------



## Odin (Dec 29, 2013)

I like the look of a compact setup with panniers. Towing a trailer would seem to be more cumbersome in turns and where you can go. Off road.... or whatever. Just from the look of it... but I don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 29, 2013)

Trailer equals more. More energy required to pull it, more money to buy it, more maintenance (ie more flats) & more room for more junk. Keep it simple. You may have times where you want to take your bike on public transpo like a bus, subway, ferry where havin a trailer may prevent it or be too much of a pain.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 29, 2013)

I've used both panniers and a bike trailer in previous trips, and the reason i'm leaning towards panniers is because they can be easily taken off the bike and brought inside if i'm staying at someone's house, or in similar situations. having a trailer was nice in terms of getting weight directly off the bike, but i did get a few flats on it and it's was a little bit unwieldly in certain situations.

again, i'm about 80% leaning towards panniers, especially since my bike came with front panniers and racks, but i just wanted to see what others thought. if someone has a good argument for the trailer, i'd like to hear it


----------



## Arapala (Dec 29, 2013)

Exactly, i highly suggest using as little weight as possible. Panniers are the way to go. Even make a rear pannier set that transforms into a, hiking back pack. Think its 40L. You should be able to fit all your gear in that.


----------



## kecleon (Dec 29, 2013)

You can get this bag that fits in the empty bit of the frame on a bike, like where the enginw would go if it was a motorcycle. Looks sick and good use of wasted space. I'd get that and strap a backpack to one of those rear rack things so I can carry it round if I leave the bike. I can't imagine ever towing a trailer. Its like these people I see with sidecars ruining the point of a motorcycle. You're losing all the good stuff and adding bad.

I can see it if you needed to move something really heavy or bulky and only had a bike but otherwise no.


----------



## ByronMc (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2013)

i totally vote trailer but i am a bit bias  as i ride recumbent these days and there is not very much room or attachment points for a rack. plus i can just throw my pack on it or what ever i find need then i am off without a fuss. gotta love a flatbed trailer for that. if you get the kids trailer it comes with builtin dry storage areas. 


jand racks are awesome but there wieght limit is a bit low. max weight listed is 75lbs for the heavyist duty. http://www.jandd.com/search_results.asp?txtsearchParamCat=3&iLevel=2&subcat=13

trailer i have has 100lbs capacity. http://www.modernbike.com/itemgroup.asp?igpk=2126177534&TID=367&gclid=CPOzsZyf17sCFcVFMgodmyAAew but is a getto version of said burley brand.

hope this helps...
-joni


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2013)

okay I see those advantages... and a trike looks so nice to ride.... but doesn't a trike severely curtail where you can ride? road/trail wise?.... ... I assume... assume being the key... that any cross country trip... (what Id like to do)... would have to factor in the contingency of dirt/gravel roads....

That is a very open question... but I suppose from a bike stealth camping view... It seems to me that trike touring would cause more difficulties. 
but... those are just my open thoughts... experience is a better teacher.

and on a basic level... I like the look of a trike... 

they are sexy looking machines... 

but so are streamlined touring bikes... 

damn...


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2013)

Odin said:


> okay I see those advantages... and a trike looks so nice to ride.... but doesn't a trike severely curtail where you can ride? road/trail wise?.... ... I assume... assume being the key... that any cross country trip... (what Id like to do)... would have to factor in the contingency of dirt/gravel roads....
> 
> That is a very open question... but I suppose from a bike stealth camping view... It seems to me that trike touring would cause more difficulties.
> but... those are just my open thoughts... experience is a better teacher.
> ...


dirt roads... meh no problem...hybrid tires rock that.... kick it into low gear grab a snack and keep peddling  it works even on a dirt road with an insane grade with a friend in tow cuz they don't have the gears kinda thing.... all be it at like 2mph :/ but your still movin  oh! depends on the trike... they make full suspension downhill ones to speed record road ones to tour your butt off ones... they're not grandmas bike anymore  it all depends on what your going for...

as far as riding a trike and touring with it stealth camping. so far i haven't ran into any problems. worst case scenario is i have to break it down flat and cover it with a camo tarp. riding one i have said for years is that its like riding in a snappy go-cart while sitting in a lawn chair reclined. it spreads a lot of the forces out across your whole body which makes it easier on some of us older folk ;D there is several downsides like you cannot bail while riding one, cars do not see you without a flag -.- and makes nap time way to easy. thats just to name a few. lol

as far as wherea trike fits... well i ride tadpole designs. most of the design these days are about the same wheel base length as a standard mountain bike. they have a width less than 4ft which is most sidewalks. going down a single track bike dirt path is probly not going to happen. i would just lock my stuff up and walk in if i had to do such a thing.

hope this helps...
-joni


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 30, 2013)

I would actually rather have a cargo bike than a trailer. Im a former messenger & they are great for large loads but not exactly light, inexpensive etc. I would still rather have somethimg like a surly big dummy than a trailer. Personal preference i guess since i have no intention of bringing a lot of stuff when bike touring. I currently dont have a touring bike just a couple fixed gear daily drivers. All this recent activity has got me thinking about buying a touring bike. If possible i am gomna buy a steel framed surly cross check or lht, ideally with racks & paniers, pedals, saddle, fendets etc. If you price out everything seperate these add ons are wicked expensive.


----------



## ByronMc (Dec 31, 2013)

my delivery bikes


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 31, 2013)

panniers wins!

i just bought these Axiom Cartier DLX Panniers online today, i'll let you all know how they work out when i get them!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004DAVC4Q/


----------

